# A day in Disneyland from Palm Springs?



## M&JJ

I am wondering if it is reasonble to plan a day trip to Disneyland while we are in Palm Springs at the end of July.  Just what kind of nightmare am I getting myself into?  When I look up the directions on bing maps it tells me it is approx 100 miles and should take me an hour and a half.  Im thinking...  if we want to get there for park opening we are going to be in the middle of rush hour.  Rush hour in the city I am in means my normal 8 minute commute to work might actually take 12 minutes.  I suspect that rush hour in southern california is somewhat different.  I would be interested to hear opinions on this.

thanks


----------



## Luanne

You could do it, but would you want to?  During true rush hour traffic, depending on where you are coming from and where you are headed, it can take twice as long as usual.  Google maps is telling me it would take you 1 hour, 45 minutes. I'm not familiar with driving that route during rush hour so I don't know where you'd hit the traffic.

And, not to scare you but Disneyland during July is going to be a madhouse.  California Adventure has been nuts, from what I understand, since the opening of Cars Land.  Park hours at the end of July are 8:00 a.m. until either 11:00 p.m. or 12:00 a.m.  Personally it would feel like much of a vacation to me to get up super early to drive that many hours and then spend the time in a crowded park.


----------



## Passepartout

It will be the drive from hell. At least half of that 100 miles will be effectively urban freeway 6 lanes wide, and you'll be with people who drive it every day. Fast or stopped. Otoh, if that is the only time you are going to be there, go, enjoy, know that you can't see it all and plan to stay late. D'Land/Cal Adventure is open til 10pm I think, and head out after the fireworks.

Get your tix in advance and bypass the line or (better) get a cheap hotel room for a night before- and/or after and get 2 day passes. I'd look for a room in Orange, or Garden Grove  or Santa Ana instead of Anaheim.

I like the Magic Kingdom a lot, but you will be setting yourself up for a difficult day to commute from Palm Springs in July.

Jim


----------



## presley

I also recommend that you stay somewhere cheap overnight near Disneyland.  For how busy it is is July, you will need a complete full day, at least, to get your money's worth.  You won't want to make that drive back to Palm Springs at the end of a very long day.


----------



## MichaelColey

Have you ever been to Disneyland?  You really need at least 3-4 days to do it justice.  With just a day, you'll barely scratch the surface, and you'll likely spend most of your day in lines.

My suggestion would be to hold off until you can spend more time there.


----------



## Rent_Share

MichaelColey said:


> Have you ever been to Disneyland? You really need at least 3-4 days to do it justice. With just a day, you'll barely scratch the surface, and you'll likely spend most of your day in lines.
> 
> My suggestion would be to hold off until you can spend more time there.


 
1 day with the rat is too many for me

The park(s) is not that big, the greedy bastards just sell too many tickets at $87 each, leaving you in line for up to two hours for three minute rides


----------



## BevL

I did a day trip with my mom, we were both adults, no kids and it was a long day.  We left a little later, just hit the stuff we wanted to and headed back around dinner time, as I recall.

Friends of ours who went down there with their kids and grandkids did the one day thing.  The grandkids had never been and they ended up during a two week holiday doing another day trip in and back.  In hindsight they really wished they had just bitten the bullet and stayed overnight somewhere.  I should add the grandkids were about in the eight to ten years old range at that time.  Oh, and this was in October, I believe it was, so nowhere near as busy.

If it's your first trip and especially if you have kids, I personally wouldn't do it in a day.


----------



## ricoba

Possible, Yup.  

Smart, Nope.  

Give yourself and overnight the night before and then drive back to PS after the park closes.  Freeways should be smooth sailing since it will be late.


----------



## ricoba

M&JJ said:


> Rush hour in the city I am in means my normal 8 minute commute to work might actually take 12 minutes.  I suspect that rush hour in southern california is somewhat different.



Ya think! LOL, sorry, but this just makes me really laugh.

Let's see, Lethbridge, AB, about 85,000 folks. SoCal, about 23,000,000 folks.

So, which do ya think will have more traffic?    

(don't get me wrong, but I am writing this with a big smile on my face, not laughing at you, just laughing at the comparison between Alberta and SoCal.)


----------



## M&JJ

ricoba said:


> Ya think! LOL, sorry, but this just makes me really laugh.
> 
> Let's see, Lethbridge, AB, about 85,000 folks. SoCal, about 23,000,000 folks.
> 
> So, which do ya think will have more traffic?
> 
> (don't get me wrong, but I am writing this with a big smile on my face, not laughing at you, just laughing at the comparison between Alberta and SoCal.)



Glad you picked up on that.  I hate when I get stuck at each of the 8 stop lights AND there is a train also crossing on my way to the office.  Those extra 4 minutes are a real tragedy.


----------



## ricoba

M&JJ said:


> Glad you picked up on that.  I hate when I get stuck at each of the 8 stop lights AND there is a train also crossing on my way to the office.  Those extra 4 minutes are a real tragedy.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## JulieAB

Lord have mercy!  I've done day trips from Carlsbad, but no way would I from Palm Springs.  There's also a long stretch of highway that's only two lanes per side and we always seem to get stuck in some sort of traffic jam/construction to/from Anaheim.  Not worth it at all!  

Like others said, THE CROWDS!  My husband's coworkers just returned and literally only did 2 rides in ONE day (Hello?! Fastpass anyone?!  But still!!)!

And the heat!!  I'm from the desert, but walking miles and miles in the sensory overload with all the people in the sun for hours and hours?!  You'll be lucky if you can keep your eyes open on the tram ride to the parking garage!  DEFINATELY need a hotel to crash that night.

I also agree with Micheal that you really need 3-4 days to do it justice (and not make yourself crazy).  We go for a week at a time.  We're the ones in the back of the crowd walking at half speed, just because we can, instead of in the stroller brigade mowing everyone down!


----------



## applegirl

Too much traffic for a one day. Spend the night before the park at the homewood suites
which is very close to the park and has dinner with beer and
wine (sun-thurs) with your own one bedroom suite.


----------



## Beefnot

You would be smoking crack if you did Disneyland from Palm Springs. Period.


----------



## daventrina

applegirl said:


> Too much traffic for a one day. Spend the night before the park at the homewood suites
> which is very close to the park and has dinner with beer and
> wine (sun-thurs) with your own one bedroom suite.


Of the day after... or both




Beefnot said:


> You would be smoking crack if you did Disneyland from Palm Springs. Period.


Or something.

But then again it may depend on your age. 30 years ago we might have done it. But not now...


----------



## pipet

Also agree you are likely to get in a bit of traffic. I am always amazed when I take a SoCal driving trip how full the roads are in non-rush hour traffic.  For your morning drive, you'd probably hit a little commute traffic @ Riverside (plus there is some construction going on near Riverside that seems to slow things down), but once you get to Corona, it will get pretty thick and might make you want to cry unless you can leave crazy early (which would then tire you out for your day with the mouse).  

If you can tack a couple days at the front or back end of your trip so you could spend the night it would be much more enjoyable.  Disneyland is often open till midnight during the summer (with California Adv closing a little earlier), so spending the night can help you hang out for as long as you can.  Although with smart fast pass usage, you can get a decent number of rides in even on a busy day (with the caveat that it's hard to be savvy with the fast passes when you don't know the park), there will be so many things you won't have time for.  Don't forget to budget in time for the parades or shows like Fantasmic or World of Color.  

I frequently do day trips with an over 90 mile commute to the mouse, but the direction I drive only puts me in a bit of traffic here and there, and even then I generally avoid rush hour (I have passes and am not pressured into seeing everything in a day).  Even so, I still do overnights so we can do the night shows and not have to be dead-tired for a drive home.

Often, you can do a name your own price with priceline and get a pretty good deal on a hotel in Anaheim.


----------



## JulieAB

Another benefit for getting a hotel for the night is you can go for a little nap mid day during the hottest and most crowded part of the day.  Then head back to disneyland for the evening shows and more rides (it really clears out after the shows).


----------



## bshmerlie

The traffic on the freeways wouldn't bother you coming in from Palm Springs.  BUT the crowds at Disneyland in July would be a killer and I certainly would not recommend it...you would not enjoy it and would spend most of your time in lines.  Go in the colder months or especially on a day when it is raining a little bit and there won't be any crowds. Remember we don't get major down pours here in So Cal so a rainey day is what you're looking for. It scares off the tourists.  And our winters, even when raining, are not terribly cold. But don't waste your time at Disneyland in July.


----------



## northpole

We spent 3 weeks in Palm Springs last summer (HOT!!).  Our friends did a day trip to Disneyland and they were quite pleased.  They didn't try to see everything though.  They had never been and thought it'd be nice to see since they were so close.

They left PS at 7am, I think they left Disneyland around dinner time and they were back by 8pm, in time for some pool time...

I think that it really depends on what your expectations are.  If you plan to see as much as you can and have a long list of rides that you want to take - it probably isn't the best idea... If you're fine with staying 8-10 hours and taking it easy, then it's definitely worth it...

When our baby is a bit older we plan to visit Disneyland for one day each trip/year (from Palm Springs).  That way we won't overdose on Disneyland, but our daughter will still get the disneyland experience each year.


----------



## jpc763

I know this is an old post, but I have done it from Palm Desert and I have done it from San Diego.  I lived through both!  :rofl: 

I would leave Palm Desert no later than 6 AM and get breakfast in Anaheim.  That will give you time to hit the opening.  I would also leave as late as you can and even get dinner after.

Disneyland is a great park for a single day trip.  I would NOT park hop and I would definitely get your fast pass skills up.


----------

